# Looking for Pin



## EllieC (May 19, 2008)

I know this is a long shot but worth a try. We lived in Bangkok in 2000 and 2001 and had a wonderful maid named Pin. She spoke English very well and was a terrific person. I have lost contact with her and we often speak of her and would really like to catch up. If anyone knows any expat with a maid named Pin please ask if she worked for Elizabeth and Rod. You can then send me a PM. I would be really grateful if anyone knows her whereabouts. 

Thanks in advance for an odd request.
Elizabeth


----------

